# EMS Murphy's Laws



## coloradoemt (Feb 12, 2005)

I found these here... http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/4610/murphy.html and thought I would share them.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 12, 2005)

I've seen that a few times over the years.  Always good for a laugh.


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2005)

> The probability of receiving a run increases proportionally to the time elapsed since last going to the Bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

